# Esquema Panasonic SA-TM30 o RSN314H41 A



## LORD KSPER (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola foreros,

Pues eso, estoy aqui para dar lata, 

Resulta que me encontre en la basura un minicomponente Panasonic medio aplastado, y lo recogi  , me encontre que tiene el regulador intacto, el amplificador de audio y otras cosas mas. Lo que me interesa es que quiero "reciclar" el amplificador, pero buscando nada mas encontre esto que tal vez sea util:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/equipo-panasonic-sa-ak600-sin-audio-19125/ 

y tiene el ampli igual al que encontre, pero no le entiendo ni una pizca y ademas creo que esta "combinado" con otro ampli

Por favor erian tan amables de pasarme el diagrama de este minicomponente, o del amplificador

el modelo del minicomponente: SA-TM30 
y el amplificador: RSN314H41 A

Para mi es muy dificil entender muchas cosas  , aunque me gusta mucho como hobby la electronica , (creo que si no hubiera sido Ingeniero Civil, seria Electronico).

Les estare agradecido infinitamente, Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 29, 2010)

busca en esta pagina www.[B]comunidadelectronicos[/B].com/sitios.htm


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 31, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias, te lo agradezco por responderme, pero recorri toda la pagina y nada, jeje es curioso pero cuando hayo algo interesante parece que el universo cambia para hacermelo imposible, 

espero que haya alguna alma caritativa que me ayude con esta cucaracha

saludos


----------

